# Solved: Win 10 Notice disappeared



## Scottgeek (May 13, 2014)

Hi, The Taskbar notice disappeared a day or two ago. I run Win 7 Home Premium SP1 64 bit with all updates loaded. I went to Win Updates and the offer came up so pressed 'Reserve' but didn't get a response e.g. email request. The Find Out More button doesn't yield anything either so can't resolve whether I have registered or can't register. Any ideas?


----------



## joe957 (Mar 2, 2015)

> Now there is another issue appearing for several users. *Many Windows 7 and 8.1 users who want to upgrade to Windows 10, are not getting this app and its icon in Taskbar*. Since they can't see the Windows 10 upgrade icon, they are unable to reserve their Windows 10 upgrade.


Directions are on the following link. I have had good luck with several issues using AskVG.

http://www.askvg.com/fix-get-windows-10-upgrade-app-icon-is-missing-in-taskbar/


----------



## Scottgeek (May 13, 2014)

Thanks Joe - will give it a go. Further reading suggests that even if you don't get the reserve function icon now that when WIN10 is released end July 2015 it will come via Windows Updates for 12 months for free (to Win7&8.1 owners) anyway so if that is true, the difficulty with the Reserve icon is a bit irrelevant. Any thoughts?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Scott:

You have a full year to do it, so there's no hurry to make the free upgrade from Windows 7 to Windows 10.

Personally, I would wait 2 - 3 months after its release on July 29th so the initial bugs and problems can be resolved.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Scottgeek (May 13, 2014)

Thanks flavalee, good advice I think. I am not practiced with WIN8 so any weaknesses in the first issue could be a nuisance to learning - makes you wonder why MS has pushed the reserve process anyhow.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Thanks flavalee, good advice I think. I am not practiced with WIN8 so any weaknesses in the first issue could be a nuisance to learning


Depending on how computer-knowledgeable you are, the learning curve from Windows 7 to Windows 10 may be a big one for you, especially if you have no experience with Windows 8.

I played with Windows 10 technical/insider preview for about 2 months, and I found certain parts of it challenging to learn, even with 18 years of computing under my belt.

I'll eventually switch to it in 1 or 2 of my computers, but not until next year.

It'll take awhile to work out its bugs, and many devices still haven't developed and tested drivers for it.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Scottgeek (May 13, 2014)

Thank you to my correspondents.I will sit tight for a few months and watch progress and also maybe get into a intro course.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome. 

----------------------------------------------------------


----------

